# Went to immigration yesterday, wasnt aware of yet another new process



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I went to the Immigration office yesterday and there is some new policy I was unaware of. So I had to stand in line for over 5 hours. I was told that it was to update process the immigrants, with photos and fingerprints. Unfortunately I didnt find out how long I would be there until I arrived. So heads up before you go to the Manila office.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I went to the Immigration office yesterday and there is some new policy I was unaware of. So I had to stand in line for over 5 hours. I was told that it was to update process the immigrants, with photos and fingerprints. Unfortunately I didnt find out how long I would be there until I arrived. So heads up before you go to the Manila office.


So whats the new process? As far as waiting 5 hours that's standard as you can tell by all the posts here about BI. 
What did you go there for? I've been there for a tourist visa, for 13A probationary, and 13A permanent never have I been there less than 4-5 hours. Except when I went there for an interview. But it was frustrating as I had the travel time there and back for an 8 minute interview


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Sounds like he is getting an ACR I card


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I went there for a just a tourist extension. Same every 2 months. But now there is a new process where you have to fill out another form with all your info, including wife and kids info. luckily I had an extra photo to attach to the form. I was told to stand in some long line of others waiting for window 37. Apparently this is a new process to collect info on its immigrants. Well after a long wait in line the immigration officer took my info and fingerprints and my photo. Only then was I able to go to the other window to extend my visa. I am not sure if this was just for tourist visa or all.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I went there for a just a tourist extension. Same every 2 months. But now there is a new process where you have to fill out another form with all your info, including wife and kids info. luckily I had an extra photo to attach to the form. I was told to stand in some long line of others waiting for window 37. Apparently this is a new process to collect info on its immigrants. Well after a long wait in line the immigration officer took my info and fingerprints and my photo. Only then was I able to go to the other window to extend my visa. I am not sure if this was just for tourist visa or all.


As it has been stated in many many posts here whats true today is not necessarily true tomorrow. Hence the problem. BI changes the way they do business constantly. The issue is the website and many of the employees who work there don't get updated. It is possible to ask 3 employees the same question and get 3 different answers. :fencing:
There is nothing we can do about it. But for me it helps to come here and comment so my fellow expats know what was true on that day. And even at that you and I could go for the same visa and not go through the same process. 
Just be patient it is worth it after all is said and done.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This is the new ARP (Alien Registration Program).

More info:

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/Issuances/2014/Aug/OOSBM2014-038Revised.pdf

Here is the form:

http://www.immigration.gov.ph/images/ARPForms/BIFORM2014-08-019Rev0_ARPFORM.pdf


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Any idea what offices will get the biometric devices? Section 16 refers to an annex A but I cannot find that.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Any idea what offices will get the biometric devices? Section 16 refers to an annex A but I cannot find that.


I got the impression that all will have them, but you know how that goes. I'm going to go down to Olongapo City BI on Monday and check there.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I went there for a just a tourist extension. Same every 2 months. But now there is a new process where you have to fill out another form with all your info, including wife and kids info. luckily I had an extra photo to attach to the form. I was told to stand in some long line of others waiting for window 37. Apparently this is a new process to collect info on its immigrants. Well after a long wait in line the immigration officer took my info and fingerprints and my photo. Only then was I able to go to the other window to extend my visa. I am not sure if this was just for tourist visa or all.


Shane, if I already have the new ARP done before I arrive at Intramuros, will I be able to expect somewhat "normal" processing of my tourist extension?

My problem is that I have extended to 24 months of the allowed 36 months, but the most they can do at Olongapo City is 24 months, so I have to go to Intramuros for my next extension. If I can do the ARP in Olongapo, maybe it can save me time.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

The Immigration officer told me it was a one time deal. So once you finish the ARP process. things should be the same as your normal extension visit to Intramuros. The extention process didn't take long at all. Mabe 1 hour.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

It sounds similar to what they are doing here now. 

When I first arrived, I had my fingerprints scanned along with a photo at the airport. Since then, when ever I leave, they check my visa, enter my info, and have me touch the light pad and I'm GTG.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

shaneb3 said:


> I went to the Immigration office yesterday and there is some new policy I was unaware of. So I had to stand in line for over 5 hours. I was told that it was to update process the immigrants, with photos and fingerprints. Unfortunately I didnt find out how long I would be there until I arrived. So heads up before you go to the Manila office.


I usually end up spending around 3 - 4 hours each time I go into the immigration office in Mandaue. It's frustrating, it's always crowded, there isn't enough chairs for everyone, the people who work there are slow and unproductive, and I suspect that they derive a little bit of sadistic pleasure from watching all the foreigners waiting in their hot stuffy lobby. The California Department of Motor Vehicles seems like a well oiled machine by comparison, and the California DMV is pretty bad. All you can do is to try to just grin and bear it, and try to keep your cool.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

After reading the order to implement the registration, it looks like another thing to wring out a few more peso's from any foreigners and possibly create a few more jobs in the system for friends or relatives. 

Fred


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

It would be so much easier if they just said XXX peso’s a month, how long do you want? No multiple, confusing and variable registration requirements and all that other stuff.

First month for tourists free, after that say 5 000 a month and you can take as many months as you want at a time. Just that they expire if you leave the country. So if you were sure that you were not going to leave you could just go once and get 3 years. They could also make these available at the airport when you arrive, just pay for your intended stay up front.

Even if they had something like the ACR card issued after the first month for another 5000 p or so would not be as bad and would be a lot easier.


----------

